# Harpsichord Guidance



## sonicboom (Sep 9, 2013)

I love the harpsichord, but I realized it makes up a very pitiful amount of my collection right now.

I'm not opposed to some experimentation in my music purchases, but I figured it was prudent to lean on the collective wisdom of others. I'm not overly familiar with the harpsichord world, who would be musicians and labels to look for? Are there others you would recommend avoiding? Can you recommend any specific recordings that you would consider "must haves" in a collection?

I'm most immediately trying a good Scarlatti recording, though I would be open to just about anything on the instrument. 

Thanks!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I tend to like some recent concertante works - the concertos of _Martinu_ (digital supraphon recording recommended) and _Poulenc_ (virgin classics recording with Hickox recommended), the "Durch ein Spiegel" by _Kokkonen_ (BIS recording), and _Pawel Szymanski_´s Partita http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2003/Dec03/Szymanski_partita.htm

_CPE Bach_´s keyboard/harpsichord concertos form another source of delight, such as in the comprehensive BIS series.

As for solo harpsichord recordings, some other posters here are better informed in depth than me; Mandryka is probably a specialist.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

the keyboard works of

François Couperin 









Jean-Philippe Rameau









Domenico Scarlatti ~ Sonatas, 









Bach: Partitas I-VI, / Well-Tempered Klavier, books I & II / Italian concerto / Concerti (always harpsichord(s) and strings) for solo harpsichord, two harpsichords, and one for three harpsichords.
Here is a link to a youtube playlist with the seven solo harpsichord concerti, the double harpsichord concerti, etc.





From the 20th century
Poulenc, Concert champêtre





Manuel de Falla Concerto for harpsichord, flute, oboe, clarinet, violin and 'cello

Frank Martin - Concerto for harpsichord and small orchestra




Eight Preludes for Harpsichord





Bohuslav Martinů ~ Concerto for Harpsichord and Small Orchestra





Vittorio Rieti ~ Partita for flute, oboe, string quartet and harpsichord / Concerto for harpsichord and orchestra









Daniel Pinkham ~ Concerto for Celeste and Harpsichord (the two instruments soli)

Elliot Carter ~ Sonata for Flute, Oboe, Cello and Harpsichord









Walter Leigh - Concertino for Harpsichord and Strings

Gorecki - Harpsichord Concerto, Op. 40

Gian Francesco Malipiero: Dialogo VI, for harpsichord and orchestra

George Rochberg: Nach Bach, Fantasy for Harpsichord





Georg Ligeti ~ Continuum


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

*Trevor Pinnock* and *Christopher Hogwood* are two who have recorded some very fine albums.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I honestly don't know a lot about harpsichord music and recordings. Most of mine are Bach. That said I love Karl Richter's recordings on Harpsichord. Gustav Leonhardt is another whose harpsichord recordings I like and although known more for his conducting, I think Trevor Pinnock is a fine harpsichordist as well.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

PetrB said:


> the keyboard works of
> 
> François Couperin


Don't forget about Uncle Louis.






Still gets me every time I hear my namesake fall down the stairs, even though I know I know he'll make it to heaven a few seconds later.

J.J. Froberger's harpsichord music is also worth hearing.

p.s. Thanks for those 20th-century recommendations!


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow, thanks everyone. Echoing blancrocher, the recommendations for 20th century harpsichord are particularly cool.

In terms of specific recordings, I assume I would be pretty safe looking up the performer names on this page. Any harpsichord recordings particularly dear to your heart?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

There are no more fun pieces than those by Soler,you will love him.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

moody said:


> There are no more fun pieces than those by Soler,you will love him.


I recently came into a recording of Alicia de Larrocha playing Soler on piano. Very nice indeed, quite reminiscent of Scarlatti in her hands.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Malcolm Hamilton. A name (possibly misspelled) from the depths of the last Century. Played a mean harpsichord.


----------

